# Pregnant, yes? No? Maybe? *New photos page 2*



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

This girl we thought was pregnant Monday... (pictures from Monday)

























... as well as this girl... (pictures from Monday)

























... but now we're unsure about the white/beige one... 

























... but this one looks bigger. Have some new photos. 

























What do you think, is the white/beige one pregnant? How long does the agouti have left? 10 days?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Right now, from the pics I am going to go with no and yes, in that order. I would say the agouti has about 10-12 days left depending on litter size. If it's a small litter she could deliver in just a few days.


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

The agouti one went from not showing at all to the Monday pictures over night, then now she's a bit bigger, so it might just be a small litter. We'll see, I suppose. We were so sure the white one was pregnant but she might've just been overweight, I guess. How she lost the weight in five days, I don't know.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

The light colored doe looks as if she's just coming off a litter in the first pics, she also look quite old or in poor health.

The agouti may be pregnant, or she could just be enjoying the food.


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

I asked, and she's not had litters before. She's only roughly 3 months old, and she's not in poor health. She seems completely fine.

I don't think she's been nomming too much.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

They look like they may be


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Viry said:


> I asked, and she's not had litters before. She's only roughly 3 months old, and she's not in poor health. She seems completely fine.


m137b is right,that's an old or out of condition mouse.Old I would say as a threadbare belly is common in old does,especially ex breeders.


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Hm. I'll have to contact him again then.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> We were so sure the white one was pregnant but she might've just been overweight, I guess. How she lost the weight in five days, I don't know.


She could have reabsorbed her litter, it happens. I agree with the others, she certainly does look old.



> How long does the agouti have left? 10 days?


They don't usually show until they're two weeks gone, so I'd say a week or so, maybe less. She looks in good condition, nice and shiny.


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah, it's possible she reabsorbed her litter but I think it might just be her eating better and getting more exercise  I've contacted the breeder; I agree with you all, I see no other explanation for it other than that she's a bit old. She's healthy and active.

Yes, she's happy and lovely and healthy and pregnant. I think.


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Any day now... Feels like it's not going to be a big litter, but she's such a big girl anyway, so who knows.


























She's so curious and lovely!

















My friend put her hand down to say hi, it made her a bit cautious.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

OMG HANDS! :shock:

lol, anyhow, she's pretty!

can't wait to see beebes!


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Anyathemouse said:


> OMG HANDS! :shock:


 

She's lovely. I'm really looking forward to seeing the babies. I'm surprisingly nervous though.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

She is adorable! Love her color....so warm and cinnibun like!


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes, it is. Her colour is so beautiful; she's a quite good agouti. :3


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That agouti doe with the headspot is very lovely. And she looks preggers to moi.


----------

